# Google Now available?



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I know the sgs3 doesn't have jelly bean yet, but is there any ways of getting Google now on it? I have a nexus running jelly bean now an love that feature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1822755

this will get you google now now


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Install an AOSP ROM?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

